# Bubbles appearing in hand dipped beeswax taper candles



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome and I'll take a stab at this. I've only dipped a few batches but I think I experienced this when I dipped at too cool a temp. I'm guessing that the layer above didn't completely adhere to the layer below and over time the two layers delaminated. My only other guess is a little water or honey stuck in the wax that then burned off leaving a void. Just as thought or 2.


----------

